# Sorteggio Girone Milan Champions 2021/2022



## admin (26 Agosto 2021)

Il girone del Milan, e il calendario delle partite, in Champions 2021/2022

*Girone Milan*

a

*Altri gironi*

*Girone A*: Manchester City, PSG, Lipsia

*Girone B: *Atletico, Liverpool, Porto

*Girone C: *Sporting, BVB, Ajax

*Girone D*: Inter, Real Madrid, Shakhtar

*Girone E: *Bayern Monaco, Barcellona, Benfica

*GIrone F*: Villarreal, United, Atalanta

*Girone G*: Lille, Siviglia, Salisburgo

*Girone H*: Chelsea, Juventus, Zenit




*In aggiornamento - attenzione refreshare e quotare

La discussione apre appena inizia il sorteggio.*


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il girone del Milan, e il calendario delle partite, in Champions 2021/2022
> 
> *In aggiornamento - attenzione refreshare e quotare
> 
> La discussione apre appena inizia il sorteggio.*


.


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2021)

Che palle. Quante chiacchiere


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Agosto 2021)

Ci siamo !
Dovrebbero partire ora 

Finalmente ritorniamo a seguire i sorteggi


----------



## evideon (26 Agosto 2021)

Antiche emozioni. Finalmente!!


----------



## Viulento (26 Agosto 2021)

Che lentezza mamma mia, pare krunic palla al piede.


----------



## kYMERA (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Che palle. Quante chiacchiere


Stavo per dire la stessa cosa.


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Agosto 2021)

Comunque se capita un gruppo del tipo Bayern, Real, Ajax e Milan ci sono 31 Champions League in bacheca sulle 66 giocate


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Agosto 2021)

Sono l'unico ad essere tranquillo? Il nostro obiettivo era andare in champions e lo abbiamo raggiunto. Sapevamo già che saremmo stati in quarta fascia quindi il nostro obiettivo dovrebbe essere lottare e poi quel che accadrà accadrà.. se dovessimo beccare city psg lipsia non me ne frega nulla


----------



## Cenzo (26 Agosto 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Sono l'unico ad essere tranquillo? Il nostro obiettivo era andare in champions e lo abbiamo raggiunto. Sapevamo già che saremmo stati in quarta fascia quindi il nostro obiettivo dovrebbe essere lottare e poi quel che accadrà accadrà.. se dovessimo beccare city psg lipsia non me ne frega nulla


Cerchiamo almeno di passare i gironi però


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il girone del Milan, e il calendario delle partite, in Champions 2021/2022
> 
> *Girone Milan*
> 
> ...


.


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2021)

*C'è scritto: leggete e quotate. Altirimenti chiudiamo*


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Agosto 2021)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Cerchiamo almeno di passare i gironi però


ma sai cosa mi interessa? secondo te partendo dalla quarta fascia il nostro obiettivo è passare i gironi contro le migliori d'europa? dai su


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Agosto 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> ma sai cosa mi interessa? secondo te partendo dalla quarta fascia il nostro obiettivo è passare i gironi contro le migliori d'europa? dai su


Potrebbe capitare,non escludiamo nulla.
vediamo che girone ci capiterà...forse sarei anche felice di beccare un girone veramente di ferro


----------



## evideon (26 Agosto 2021)

.


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il girone del Milan, e il calendario delle partite, in Champions 2021/2022
> 
> *Girone Milan*
> 
> ...


.


----------



## kYMERA (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il girone del Milan, e il calendario delle partite, in Champions 2021/2022
> 
> *Girone Milan*
> 
> ...


Quanto meno non becchiamo il Real Madrid per adesso.


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il girone del Milan, e il calendario delle partite, in Champions 2021/2022
> 
> *Girone Milan*
> 
> ...



City e PSG


----------



## Cenzo (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il girone del Milan, e il calendario delle partite, in Champions 2021/2022
> 
> *Girone Milan*
> 
> ...


Prendiamo il girone A, neanche quotato


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Agosto 2021)

Essien ahah, che brutti ricordi


----------



## kYMERA (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il girone del Milan, e il calendario delle partite, in Champions 2021/2022
> 
> *Girone Milan*
> 
> ...


Evitare il gruppo A come la peste.


----------



## Snake (26 Agosto 2021)

.


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il girone del Milan, e il calendario delle partite, in Champions 2021/2022
> 
> *Girone Milan*
> 
> ...



Gobbi col Chelsea e Inter col Real


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il girone del Milan, e il calendario delle partite, in Champions 2021/2022
> 
> *Girone Milan*
> 
> ...


Il Gruppo A e gruppo B ...ci toccherà uno di questi 2 gruppi


----------



## Raryof (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Gobbi col Chelsea e Inter col Real


Chissà se ci gira meglio a noi.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il girone del Milan, e il calendario delle partite, in Champions 2021/2022
> 
> *Girone Milan*
> 
> ...


Hanno per caso fatto qualche sviolinata sul calcio della gente?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il girone del Milan, e il calendario delle partite, in Champions 2021/2022
> 
> *Girone Milan*
> 
> ...



Mamma mia che mine che ci sono


----------



## kYMERA (26 Agosto 2021)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che mine


Bisogna sperare di non beccare il gruppo A


----------



## __king george__ (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il girone del Milan, e il calendario delle partite, in Champions 2021/2022
> 
> *Girone Milan*
> 
> ...


o girone a o girone e..matematico


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il girone del Milan, e il calendario delle partite, in Champions 2021/2022
> 
> *Girone Milan*
> 
> ...



Speriamo l'atalanta prenda un gruppo tra A, B o E per levarci almeno un'opzione


----------



## Kaw (26 Agosto 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Bisogna sperare di non beccare il gruppo A


Non possiamo, mi sembra che siamo opposti all'Inter, quindi finiremo nel gruppo E o F o G


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Agosto 2021)

Il gruppo A è nostro dai


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Agosto 2021)

Io spero di beccare il gruppo a così non abbiamo nulla da perdere e ce la giochiamo lottando


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Agosto 2021)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Speriamo l'atalanta prenda un gruppo tra A, B o E per levarci almeno un'opzione


Non ci sperare,uno di quei gruppi sarà nostro! 


Kaw ha scritto:


> Non possiamo, mi sembra che siamo opposti all'Inter, *quindi finiremo nel gruppo E o F o G*



Sicuro sia così ?


----------



## Mika (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il girone del Milan, e il calendario delle partite, in Champions 2021/2022
> 
> *Girone Milan*
> 
> ...


Mi gioco tutto che il Girone A è il nostro.


----------



## kYMERA (26 Agosto 2021)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Non possiamo, mi sembra che siamo opposti all'Inter, quindi finiremo nel gruppo E o F o G


Sei sicuro? Perchè opposti all'Inter?


----------



## Giofa (26 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non ci sperare,uno di quei gruppi sarà nostro!
> 
> 
> Sicuro sia così ?


Anche io pensavo così


----------



## Giofa (26 Agosto 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Sei sicuro? Perchè opposti all'Inter?


Credo per una questione di stadio


----------



## evideon (26 Agosto 2021)

Speriamo nel girone F


----------



## Kaw (26 Agosto 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Sei sicuro? Perchè opposti all'Inter?


No, scusa Inter e Juve sono opposte


----------



## Pit96 (26 Agosto 2021)

Si è già intuito che capiteremo male... Beccheremo due big, sicuro


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> .


Voglio il Milan in girone F o G dai dai dai


----------



## Giofa (26 Agosto 2021)

Inter stesso girone dello scorso anno


----------



## Tobi (26 Agosto 2021)

Indipendentemente da tutto, fare un champions a testa alta. La prestazione dell'anno scorso contro lo United sia andata che ritorno fu tanta roba


----------



## Kayl (26 Agosto 2021)

Manca il glabach al prossimo giro per l’Inter


----------



## kYMERA (26 Agosto 2021)

Kaw ha scritto:


> No, scusa Inter e Juve sono opposte


Ecco appunto. 
Comunque sicuro beccheremo il gruppo A noi. Sperando che se lo becchi l'Atalanta


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Agosto 2021)

meglio beccare un girone di ferro cosi usciamo e ci concentriamo sul qualificarci o andare avanti per ottenere più soldi? non so


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il girone del Milan, e il calendario delle partite, in Champions 2021/2022
> 
> *Girone Milan*
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Giofa (26 Agosto 2021)

Psg fuori ai gironi


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il girone del Milan, e il calendario delle partite, in Champions 2021/2022
> 
> *Girone Milan*
> 
> ...


Voglio modigliani!!!!!!


----------



## Cantastorie (26 Agosto 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> meglio beccare un girone di ferro cosi usciamo e ci concentriamo sul qualificarci o andare avanti per ottenere più soldi? non so


Io giocherei sempre per vincere... tuttavia... La terza va ancora in UEFA?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Agosto 2021)

Becchiamo il gruppo A con city,psg e lipsia


----------



## Andris (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Girone G*: Lille, Siviglia


2/3 che avevo nominato, salta lo Zenit.

chiamateci !


----------



## Baba (26 Agosto 2021)

Che ansia


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il girone del Milan, e il calendario delle partite, in Champions 2021/2022
> 
> *Girone Milan*
> 
> ...


Sicuro Milan gruppo A, sicuro!


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Sicuro Milan gruppo A, sicuro!


Magariiii!!!!!


----------



## kYMERA (26 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Sicuro Milan gruppo A, sicuro!


Si anche io sono sicuro guarda.


----------



## Andris (26 Agosto 2021)

inter di nuovo con real madrid e shaktar ahahaha
quarta stagione di fila che esce ai gironi


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il girone del Milan, e il calendario delle partite, in Champions 2021/2022
> 
> *Girone Milan*
> 
> ...



*Finita la terza fascia *


----------



## Kayl (26 Agosto 2021)

A o B o C. Becchiamo A di sicuro.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il girone del Milan, e il calendario delle partite, in Champions 2021/2022
> 
> *Girone Milan*
> 
> ...


Ma hanno scordato la pallina del milan??


----------



## jacky (26 Agosto 2021)

Ma davvero c’e chi preferisce giocare con Dortmund e Lisbona piuttosto che nel gruppo A?
Non commento che è meglio


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Agosto 2021)

Bergomi ci sta purgando parlando di gruppo A.....


----------



## bmb (26 Agosto 2021)

Ci aspetta un gruppo A grande come una casa.


----------



## Giofa (26 Agosto 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ecco appunto.
> Comunque sicuro beccheremo il gruppo A noi. Sperando che se lo becchi l'Atalanta


A questo punto si, girone A nemmeno quotato


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il girone del Milan, e il calendario delle partite, in Champions 2021/2022
> 
> *Girone Milan*
> 
> ...


Ci resta il gruppo G. Voglio il G


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Agosto 2021)

Voglio modigliani a san sirooo!!!!


----------



## ARKANA (26 Agosto 2021)

incrociamo le dite e speriamo nel gruppo C


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Agosto 2021)

Il gruppo b mi intriga


----------



## mabadi (26 Agosto 2021)

Il gruppo A vale tre finali di CL.


----------



## jacky (26 Agosto 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> inter di nuovo con real madrid e shaktar ahahaha
> quarta stagione di fila che esce ai gironi


Shaktar quest’anno fa ******.
Dovrebbero mettere dei paletti sulle stesse avversarie in 2 stagioni consecutive


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Agosto 2021)

No, il gruppo A no. Sarebbe una umiliazione continua...


----------



## Andris (26 Agosto 2021)

serve una macumba sulla G


----------



## ARKANA (26 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma hanno scordato la pallina del milan??


siamo in 4 fascia, devono ancora estrarci


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Agosto 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> serve una macumba sulla G


Chiama lubamba.


----------



## uolfetto (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il girone del Milan, e il calendario delle partite, in Champions 2021/2022
> 
> *Girone Milan*
> 
> ...


Speriamo di finire in uno con più squadroni possibile, le partite che aspetto da anni per il Milan.


----------



## bmb (26 Agosto 2021)

In G non possiamo andarci ragazzi, un po' di freschezza su...


----------



## Pit96 (26 Agosto 2021)

Se prendiamo A o B non passiamo mai. 
C abbordabile


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Agosto 2021)

Messi e probabilmente Ronaldo...


----------



## Baba (26 Agosto 2021)

G G G G dai dai dai dai


----------



## Andris (26 Agosto 2021)

jacky ha scritto:


> Shaktar quest’anno fa ******.
> Dovrebbero mettere dei paletti sulle stesse avversarie in 2 stagioni consecutive


con De Zerbi giocano offensivi e conosce il nostro campionato benissimo, vedrai che farà bene


----------



## nabucco (26 Agosto 2021)

Perché i telecronisti dicono che possiamo andare solo al gruppo a b o c? E non in un g ad esempio?


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Agosto 2021)

Ansia....
Ansiaa...


----------



## King of the North (26 Agosto 2021)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> No, il gruppo A no. Sarebbe una umiliazione continua...


Le partite iniziano 0 a 0. Il Manchester lo scorso anno contro di noi è passato ma di sicuro non ci ha asfaltati.


----------



## Andris (26 Agosto 2021)

le palline sono calde e fredde come diceva Maradona ?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Agosto 2021)

Con il gruppo C ce la giochiamo,con il gruppo B possiamo tentare la piccola impresa e arrivare 2/3,mentre nel gruppo A la 1 posizione sarà nostra . Decidiamo ora


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Agosto 2021)

Prendiamo A sicuro


----------



## kYMERA (26 Agosto 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> In G non possiamo andarci ragazzi, un po' di freschezza su...


Perchè?


----------



## ARKANA (26 Agosto 2021)

possiamo prendere solo A B o C perchè nella parte sotto c'è già l'atalanta, dobbiamo sperare nel C a sto punto


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il girone del Milan, e il calendario delle partite, in Champions 2021/2022
> 
> *Girone Milan*
> 
> ...


Scandaloso questo modo di fare i gironi, non si possono vedere certi gruppi scandalosi. Che seso ha mettere nello stesso gruppo PSG, City e Lipsia ed in un altro Lille, Siviglia e Salisburgo? Che stupidaggine enorme. Stanno veramente danneggiando i club, sono soldi spesi quando ti ritrovi un ottavo possibile tra Villareal e Lille.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Agosto 2021)

Incrociamo tutto per il gruppo G


----------



## bmb (26 Agosto 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Perchè?


Perché due italiane vanno sotto e due vanno sopra. Sotto ci sono gli schifi e le me*de.


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Agosto 2021)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> possiamo prendere solo A B o C perchè nella parte sotto c'è già l'atalanta, dobbiamo sperare nel C a sto punto


Si. Atalanta sempre in mezzo alle palle...


----------



## jacky (26 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Scandaloso questo modo di fare i gironi, non si possono vedere certi gruppi scandalosi. Che seso ha mettere nello stesso gruppo PSG, City e Lipsia ed in un altro Lille, Siviglia e Salisburgo? Che stupidaggine enorme. Stanno veramente danneggiando i club, sono soldi spesi quando ti ritrovi un ottavo possibile tra Villareal e Lille.


Che poi rovinano anche gli ottavi perché ci saranno seconde fortissime e prime ridicole…


----------



## Andris (26 Agosto 2021)

aggiornate che non lo posso vedere in tv


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Agosto 2021)

noooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Pit96 (26 Agosto 2021)

Siamo spacciati


----------



## Snake (26 Agosto 2021)

a me sta cosa che il villareal è in prima fascia mi sembra una porcata, ma non bastava l'accesso diretto alla champions come premio per la vittoria dell'europa league?


----------



## Giofa (26 Agosto 2021)

Ecco primo girone possibile andato…resta a o b


----------



## Raryof (26 Agosto 2021)

Ovviamente becchiamo i peggiori, bene così.


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Agosto 2021)

O il gruppo A o quello dell'Atletico


----------



## bmb (26 Agosto 2021)

Stiamo tornando, m****


----------



## ARKANA (26 Agosto 2021)

game over


----------



## Andris (26 Agosto 2021)

che è successo ?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il girone del Milan, e il calendario delle partite, in Champions 2021/2022
> 
> *Girone Milan*
> 
> ...



Finita


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Agosto 2021)

B - Atletico e Liverpool e Porto


----------



## Victorss (26 Agosto 2021)

Group A incoming. Non era neanche quotato.


----------



## Giofa (26 Agosto 2021)

Mina schivata….ma neanche troppo


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Agosto 2021)

Ma guarda te sti turchi inutili...


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Agosto 2021)

Girone difficile, atletico Madrid, Liverpool e porto


----------

